# Excaliber Scroll Saw Issue



## lxmose (Jul 31, 2010)

I have had an Excalibur 30 scroll saw for years. It has been out of use for a few months. Now, I am breaking blades way too often. I know that means too much blade 

tension, but I am unable to turn the rear tensioner knob. Is it frozen? Am I missing something? Nothing in the manual.

Anyone know about this problem?

Many thanks.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

If you're talking about this knob, I think it is used to adjust the arm. I use it to get my arm parallel with the table and really never adjust it unless the arm gets out of whack. I would first check that first.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

back a few months ago, were you able to turn the adjustment knob? is upper arm parallell to table?
breaking blades doesnt necessarily mean too much tension. the tensioner only allows so much tension on the blade whether the upper arm is parallell to table or not.
whats your speed at, what blade, are you using, and what type and thickness of lumber?


----------



## lxmose (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks,

# 3 - #5 3/1" - 3/8" Exotic Hardwood. Hard to describe speed, but not slow.


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Where is the blade breaking? If it is in the middle of the teeth somewhere, then you may be putting too much feed pressure on it, bowing the blade, creating too much heat. You would notice this because the cuts won't be perpendicular to the face in some places. Exotic woods are HARD and can wipe these delicate teeth off quickly. Suggest slow the saw speed to about half speed or little less, keep the air on the blade to help cool it. Replace the blade often to keep sharpness present.
If the blade is getting a hockey stick toe at the bottom, there might be a problem with the pivoting cap on the clamping screw. It's almost invisible and unless you know it's there, it would be overlooked. Remove the bottom blade clamp screw and examine the end carefully. It is a hardened bit that swivels under clamping pressure preventing the screw from twisting the blade. If the bit is spoiled or doesn't swivel under pressure, it will put hockey toes on the end of your blades and they will break frequently. Some toeing is normal. It takes a LOT of pressure to hold those blades. 
DanK


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

I know lot of people, including myself have used the rear knob as a tensioner but if you do that, you'll eventually bottom out causing a high side on the blade end. You will lose the tension when you release the white tension lever and you'll be back in same situation. If you can't turn the knob anymore, your arm has be out of line I would think. 

Also make sure the arm is all the way down when installing the blade and maybe switch to a #7.


----------

